# How long do russians live?



## theEastCoastTurtle (Dec 2, 2012)

I was reading a difrent fourm about how people are so excited that their tort will be a lifetime pet. Will my russain be one?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2012)

An Excerpt from LLLReptile's web site:

"... Nobody knows for certain how long a captive-born Russian tortoise can live. However, based on the longevity of animals acquired as adults, and that of similar species, life spans exceeding 50 years can be expected."


----------



## alita (Dec 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> An Excerpt from LLLReptile's web site:
> 
> "... Nobody knows for certain how long a captive-born Russian tortoise can live. However, based on the longevity of animals acquired as adults, and that of similar species, life spans exceeding 50 years can be expected."



I really hope mine are lifetime companions


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure how true this story is, but a friend of mine had a tortoise which recently passed from (potentially extreme) old age. Apparently his great grandfather found a Russian Tortoise egg on their farm (in Russia) and raised it once it hatched, and when his son came to the US, he brought the tortoise with him. Then when my friend's grandfather died it got passed on to my friend, who said that the tortoise was at least 110 years old.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Dec 4, 2012)

Spn785 said:


> Not sure how true this story is, but a friend of mine had a tortoise which recently passed from (potentially extreme) old age. Apparently his great grandfather found a Russian Tortoise egg on their farm (in Russia) and raised it once it hatched, and when his son came to the US, he brought the tortoise with him. Then when my friend's grandfather died it got passed on to my friend, who said that the tortoise was at least 110 years old.



Getting really fuzzy feelings about this awesome story


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 4, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how true this story is, but a friend of mine had a tortoise which recently passed from (potentially extreme) old age. Apparently his great grandfather found a Russian Tortoise egg on their farm (in Russia) and raised it once it hatched, and when his son came to the US, he brought the tortoise with him. Then when my friend's grandfather died it got passed on to my friend, who said that the tortoise was at least 110 years old.
> ...



Me too.  My friend was devastated when his tortoise passed, but then again it did outlive a couple regime changes in its homeland.  My only question regarding this is was it really that old? The next oldest I have ever heard of a Russian being is about 80. Does anyone else know of any ancient RTs?


----------

